# Dell 2300 MP projector Colour Wheel



## jsoccer (Mar 18, 2010)

I need a 80.80w06.001-b, it is the colour wheel from a dell 2300 mp, it is broken and no longer has green or half of clear, and makes a huge racket


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you contacted Dell? Most likely it's unavailable. You may need to pick up a used unit from Ebay.


----------

